# The mystery of the Toynbee Tiles in Philadelphia - and Planet Jupiter



## editor (Jan 31, 2011)

I spotted this weird message on the ground when I was walking around Philadelphia, and it turns out there's quite a mystery behind them.

Read more:
http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-mystery-of-the-toynbee-tiles-in-philadelphia-and-planet-jupiter/


----------

